# New ONR + Carnauba



## DIESEL DAVE




----------



## lowejackson

I have seen the threads on the American sites, looks interesting.


----------



## Zetec-al

Is there anywhere we can purchase this from?!


----------



## Steampunk

Where did you get it? It's not supposed to be available until December! I'm becoming a big fan of Optimum, and am very interested in trying their new products...

Steampunk


----------



## S63

I'm a big fan of ONR but the addition of Carnauba will play even greater havoc with the monkeys me thinks.


----------



## lowejackson

Not sure the product is for me but could well be a great thing for those who want simply to wash-n-wax with minimal effort

I have yet to try adding OCW into ONR to see how well it works, if the rains holds off this weekend, I will try it


----------



## Kimb

Hmm, someones lucky, we arent expecting it before end of december here...!

I am personally waiting for Opti-Glass, it has showed good results in the tests...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

I ain`t got any..... only the photo !


----------



## lowejackson

Kimb said:


> ...I am personally waiting for Opti-Glass...


Me too


----------



## Steampunk

lowejackson said:


> Me too


Me three! And their glass cleaner/sealant hybrid... Less so in their 'Opti-Eraser' decontamination pads, as I feel I have mechanical decontamination covered between my Bilt-Hamber clay and CarPro Polyshave decon disk, and can't see this them replacing either of my current products.

Steampunk


----------



## Lowiepete

lowejackson said:


> I have yet to try adding OCW into ONR to see how well it works, if the rains holds off this weekend, I will try it


I'll be closely watching how you found it... My experiments found that the
OCW interfered with how the ONR was spread over the paint and instead of
momentarily sheeting (as it should) it broke up into irregular beads that were
quite difficult to dry successfully...

I'm hoping that the vanilla ONR won't be superseded by this carnauba derivative,
it's far too useful for so many jobs. As ever, it'll be the American market that
drives demand - we in the UK are poor, poor relations!!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Lowiepete said:


> I'm hoping that the vanilla ONR won't be superseded by this carnauba derivative,
> it's far too useful for so many jobs. As ever, it'll be the American market that
> drives demand - we in the UK are poor, poor relations!!


I`m still at a loss to understand why Optimum have released it at all


----------



## lowejackson

Lowiepete said:


> I'll be closely watching how you found it... My experiments found that the
> OCW interfered with how the ONR was spread over the paint and instead of
> momentarily sheeting (as it should) it broke up into irregular beads that were
> quite difficult to dry successfully...
> 
> I'm hoping that the vanilla ONR won't be superseded by this carnauba derivative,
> it's far too useful for so many jobs. As ever, it'll be the American market that
> drives demand - we in the UK are poor, poor relations!!
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


My plan to test the OCW with ONR has failed due to my unexpected experiment to see if a hand is stronger than a heavy spring loaded door. So, the next plan is to see how OCW/ONR works as a QD mix



DIESEL DAVE said:


> I`m still at a loss to understand why Optimum have released it at all


My best guess is Optimum are trying to get into the broader car cleaning market where people are less obsessed but would still like the convenience of ONR coupled with some gloss and wax protection. This could also be a good product for Opti-coat users who want some additional slickness/gloss


----------



## Lowiepete

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I`m still at a loss to understand why Optimum have released it at all


Seeing as they already have their Optimum Car Wash, I can understand this.
Why not develop that, rather than modify the ONR range? Perhaps it'll be a
product to supersede Opti-Clean...

I reckon that the term "if it ain't broke..." is totally lost on the Americans. 
They _have_ to be seen to be erm, "improving" things all the time. The idea 
of any product not getting this treatment is viewed as "standing still", no
matter how well it presently works. Just look at how soap generally has been
marketed for decades. If it isn't "new and improved", no-one will buy it, allegedly.

I've stocked-up on ONR so that I have enough for the next 3 years at least; 
looks like it was a good job I've done so.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## skorpios

Lowiepete said:


> I've stocked-up on ONR so that I have enough for the next 3 years at least; looks like it was a good job I've done so.


You sound as if Optimum plans to discontinue ONR and replace it with this new product. Is that so?


----------



## Lowiepete

skorpios said:


> You sound as if Optimum plans to discontinue ONR and replace it with this new product. Is that so?


Being as we in the UK are very much the poor relation; if that happens, we'll
probably be the last to find out, after it's all sold out here. To OPT, the UK 
market is but a drop in the ocean. There's no suggestion that it _will_ happen, 
but it is curious that it's ONR and not the other two products that are getting 
this makeover. If ONR is replaced with this, then it'll be a huge step backwards, 
reducing an extremely versatile product to very limited uses. I'm glad that I
purchased my gallon of it recently.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## skorpios

Lowiepete said:


> Being as we in the UK are very much *the poor relation*; if that happens, *we'll
> probably be the last to find out*, after it's all sold out here. To OPT, the UK
> market is but *a drop in the ocean*. There's no suggestion that it _will_ happen,
> but it is curious that it's ONR and not the other two products that are getting
> this makeover. If ONR is replaced with this, then it'll be a huge step backwards,
> reducing an extremely versatile product to very limited uses. I'm glad that I
> purchased my gallon of it recently.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


I see what you mean. By the way, I know the feeling...


----------



## Steampunk

Lowiepete said:


> Being as we in the UK are very much the poor relation; if that happens, we'll
> probably be the last to find out, after it's all sold out here. To OPT, the UK
> market is but a drop in the ocean. There's no suggestion that it _will_ happen,
> but it is curious that it's ONR and not the other two products that are getting
> this makeover. If ONR is replaced with this, then it'll be a huge step backwards,
> reducing an extremely versatile product to very limited uses. I'm glad that I
> purchased my gallon of it recently.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


ONR will not be replaced. This product is intended to be sold along side the classic ONR formula. :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## lowejackson

Test of OCW/ONR mix. Using one capfull of ONR and a dash of OCW on a spray bottle it is easy to see how the OCW does change the behaviour of the liquid. 

The car had been washed last week and finished with OCW so it was not very dirty and still very slick. Spraying the mixture and wiping resulted in nothing very different to normal. Worked ok on paint and glass, there was some slight smearing on the glass but a quick wipe and the smear was easily removed.

One of the things I like about using OCW on its own is it can be used when the paint is slightly damp, so after the first swipe with a towel, some moisture remains. It is this point I ususlly apply OCW so the paint is never in contact with a bone dry MF cloth.

This is something I could not do with the ONR/OCW mixture.

So, on the car I had no strong feelings about using it in the future. This afternoon I was tasked with 'dusting' duties in the house. I have some piano black speakers which are remarkable good at highlighting any smears or marks. The ONR/OCW mixture did show some mild smearing so I wondered if my sample bottle of Optimum Instant Detailer (OID)would do a better job.

Just as an aside, when I first tried OID I was not impressed, using the recommended 3:1 dilution. Next a tried for 4:1 and settled at 4 and a bit :1. This was much better

The OID left no smears or marks in the speakers but did have a much stronger smell. Aroma aside, I think in future I would stick to my usual QD bottle of ONR or maybe the OID

My guess is Optimum have managed to mix the wax and ONR in a more satisfactory wax but I do not really have a need for a wash -n-wax product

Also asked on the Optimum site to check if they plan to replace ONR with the wax ONR, will post the answer once it is received.


----------



## Lowiepete

Steampunk said:


> ONR will not be replaced. This product is intended to be sold along side the classic ONR formula.


I'm glad to hear that! The problem is that this still undermines the original 
product, where one is probably the ultimate in versatility and the other, well not
only will it be restrictive in use, it'll vastly confuse the issue. Somehow, I don't
think I'll be the only one who is a tad underwhelmed...

Just why does _anyone_ wanna  with a winning formula? :speechles

Regards,
Steve


----------



## james_death

*E-mail From Optimum....​
Dear Mr. *****,

Thank you for your email and using the Optimum Car Care products. Optimum will be offering both products and there is no plan to discontinue No Rinse Wash & Shine. We feel that most of our customers like yourself will continue to use No Rinse Wash & Shine as their main wash product while they can use the new No Rinse Wash & Wax when they want to amp the gloss and protection without adding another step.

Please feel free to share this information on the forums if you like. Let me know if I can be of further assistance. Thanks again.

Best Regards,
David Ghodoussi, CEO*


----------



## lowejackson

....and just to supplement that response, here is the one from their forum



> It's an addition, not a replacement. ONR will be available in No Rinse Wash & Shine and No Rinse Wash & Wax.


From here http://optimumforums.org/index.php?showtopic=2085&hl=


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

When is it going to be available in the UK


----------



## lowejackson

Generally we seem to get Optimum stuff about 6 months after release in the USA but as I presume ONR is such a popular item it might be quicker


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

I`m gonna give it a try when it does get here.


----------



## southwest10

Tomorrow its in me home,will post a picture


----------



## Kimb

I am sad, because I was just told by my normal supplier, that they will not be selling the optimum glass sealant and some other stuff!!! :-(


----------



## lowejackson

southwest10 said:


> Tomorrow its in me home,will post a picture


Where did you get it from?


----------



## southwest10

buy it by Custom Carcleaning the netherlands










http://www.customcarcleaning.nl/webshop/opt.html


----------



## lowejackson

Thanks, it is good to know it is at least in Europe.

Have you had a chance to try it yet


----------



## southwest10

LoweJackson-nope....maybe 2day


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

No reports of any traders in the UK having it soon


----------



## southwest10

i like the mainland off europe(the netherlands rules)


----------



## csf

2 degrees and 30cm of snow...the bast day for ONR wash:detailer:

Result was my frozen fingers and clean wife car:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Very impressive, its definately on my `to buy` list


----------



## TopSport+

looks very nice


----------



## Steampunk

I have this in transit, and look forward to trying it soon!

Steampunk


----------



## Lowiepete

Nice result CSF! :thumb:

Hmmm, it shows how much OPT thinks of the UK market when this is available
in a more remote country like Slovenia first... :wall:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## CleanYourCar

Here you go  http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/optimum-no-rise-wash-wax/prod_1136.html


----------



## Lowiepete

ONR Wash + Shine
in the USA = $15.99 for 32oz
in the UK = £16.99 for 32oz

ONR Wash + Wax
in the USA = $19.99 for 32oz
in the UK = £19.99 for 32oz

With the dollar exchanging at around 1.60 to GBP, something is not quite right,
especially when there's a recession. Before the 2012 update ONR, was £14.99!
Do I really want it that much..?

Hmmmmmmm....

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Your right Steve, summats not right, a case of supply & demand ?


----------



## lowejackson

My guess is the extra costs are accounted for by the shipping, duty, tax and all the other ancillary payments. 

There was another recent thread which indicated how something can cost £25 at source but could be closer to £80 to get it into the UK, I think this was for some hazardous products so this makes it more extreme.

I suspect supply and demand does play a role as well. Someone like Autogeeks which serves the entire USA probably sells ONR by the wagon load where here in Blighty we are a tiny market by comparison


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Yeah probably very true, anyway whatever the reason I`ve bought some to try


----------



## lowejackson

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah probably very true, anyway whatever the reason I`ve bought some to try


Looking forward to your views :thumb:


----------



## csf

Lowiepete said:


> Nice result CSF! :thumb:
> 
> Hmmm, it shows how much OPT thinks of the UK market when this is available
> in a more remote country like Slovenia first... :wall:
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


What's wrong with Slovenia, it's in the middle of the EU:lol:

Just try it and you will forget price:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Arrived today, excellent service from CYC and courier.
A quick try in freezing temps proved it to me to be another winner from Optimum, very effective cleaning equal to ONR but with the added bonuses of some extra protection and a good enough to drink smell. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

Sounds good :thumb:


----------



## ZIGGYNO1

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Arrived today, excellent service from CYC and courier.
> A quick try in freezing temps proved it to me to be another winner from Optimum, very effective cleaning equal to ONR but with the added bonuses of some extra protection and a good enough to drink smell. :thumb:


How did water beading look after Dave?


----------



## Steampunk

I just unpacked this from my recent order from Autogeek, and you MUST try it if for no other reason than the smell; it's amazing! :argie:

I'm going to test it out next week. :thumb:

Steampunk


----------



## Lowiepete

csf said:


> What's wrong with Slovenia?


Absolutely nothing! It's just that the freight probably came through the UK
on its way there... I was more pointing out that with direct freight links to the 
USA, by sea as well as by air, there's actually less reason for the dollar to GBP 
parity here in the UK. A 33% increase in price is not small, especially when it is 
quite difficult to justify.

I have enough of the wash and shine to probably last me for the next 7 or 8
years, so I'd prefer to spend the 25quid on something that lasts a little longer.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

ZIGGYNO1 said:


> How did water beading look after Dave?


Funnily enough I didn`t ry the beading but noticed this morning the shine on the truck is fantastic.

Its good !


----------



## CleanYourCar

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Arrived today, excellent service from CYC and courier.
> A quick try in freezing temps proved it to me to be another winner from Optimum, very effective cleaning equal to ONR but with the added bonuses of some extra protection and a good enough to drink smell. :thumb:


Thanks Dave, much appreciated.

Yeah it seems a good product, and the smell... :argie: :argie:


----------



## wyliss

Whats it like as a general quick spruceup? Can you just spray it onto a dirty car then jetwash off?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

wyliss said:


> Whats it like as a general quick spruceup? Can you just spray it onto a dirty car then jetwash off?


Dunno about that. I think it would need some agitation but I`ve used it with great success like a `waterless wash`.


----------



## Carshine

wyliss said:


> Whats it like as a general quick spruceup? Can you just spray it onto a dirty car then jetwash off?


ONR is a waterless wash / no rinse product. Why would you then use a jetwash?  It would be like spraying your car with a quick detailer and then rinsing. Would'nt do any good.


----------



## wyliss

In the past, and because of the dirt lately, ONR works superb at breaking the top level down.
The car is dry, spray ONR, diluted, onto the vehicle and watch it attack the dirt; you can actually see it working. After 5-10 mins a clean jetwash and the car is looking good again.
I personally don't go for waterless wash as I believe the Snow Foam method then 2BM is the best for a 'proper' wash.


----------



## tosh

CleanYourCar said:


> Here you go  http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/optimum-no-rise-wash-wax/prod_1136.html


Got mine today - thanks - will give it a go at the weekend...

T


----------



## Bathie92

Im struggling to understand why people use ONR with jetwash? its more cost effective to use shampoo? ONR is designed to be used when you cant use water to rinse it off? just seems like a more expensive , less effective way of cleaning your car?? :buffer:

ONR is very similar to QD, It can actually be diluted to be used as a QD. perfect for use at shows, Hosepipe bans etc!


----------



## tosh

tosh said:


> Got mine today - thanks - will give it a go at the weekend...
> 
> T


Tried this last weekend - one car with ONR, another with ONR+C

The ONR+C was significantly easier to dry, which makes me think it's definitely leaving more protection behind - it's a winner for me. I do 1000+ miles a week, so can't really comment on the durability; but the car looked good for two days afterwards...

Regarding the cost - I see it as a cost per wash, and for private use, it's cheap enough, when you work out the time you save when you don't have to get the hose or jetwash out.

Will probably get a gallon when this runs out - but that'll be around 2-3 months (if using it on one car).

I've also got the Duragloss equivalent from Alex @ SP - will give that a go this weekend also.

T


----------



## great gonzo

What's the new one smell of then guys?

I think the original smells like bubble gum lol. 

Gonz.


----------



## Carshine

The original has two smells. Bubblegum or candy and the other one which smells like cinnamon? The carnauba edition is green and smells like watermelon I think


----------



## Steampunk

great gonzo said:


> What's the new one smell of then guys?
> 
> I think the original smells like bubble gum lol.
> 
> Gonz.


Optimum No-Rinse Wash & Wax smells like honeydew melon. I think that it's one of the better scents on the market, and in my opinion is definitely a step up from the raspberry slushy scented No-Rinse Wash & Shine. :thumb:

At this point in time, I really prefer the Wash & Wax to the original; it leaves a much nicer finish, sheets better, and may even be a tad slicker. The fact that it contains UV-inhibitors like OCW is also an interesting bonus.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Pignut71

csf said:


> 2 degrees and 30cm of snow...the bast day for ONR wash:detailer:
> 
> Result was my frozen fingers and clean wife car:thumb:


Hi CSF,
That finish looks good to me. What protection did you already have on the car?
Also, I'm interested in the products I can see in the picture. Do you mind sharing what they are and what your wash process was?
Thanks in advance, Jon. :thumb:


----------



## sydtoosic

i've been using ONRWW religiously on my car. i don't wash her with anything else. the car is coated with OC 2.0...


IMG_0689 by sydtoosic, on Flick

i am addicted to water beading...


IMG_0685 by sydtoosic, on Flickr

wheels coated with Wolfs Rim Shield... cleaned with Wolfs Clean and Coat wheel cleaner...


IMG_0676 by sydtoosic, on Flickr


----------



## ph0

Looks awesome. I know optimum state that it doesn't attract dust(it contains carnauba), but i'm a bit skeptical about it but i guess i'll have to try it myself


----------



## sm81

Steampunk said:


> At this point in time, I really prefer the Wash & Wax to the original; it leaves a much nicer finish, sheets better, and may even be a tad slicker. The fact that it contains UV-inhibitors like OCW is also an interesting bonus.
> 
> Hopefully this helps...
> 
> Steampunk


What about cleaning ability? I wonder does those UV-inhibitors really affects at all with "real life"....


----------



## Steampunk

sm81 said:


> What about cleaning ability? I wonder does those UV-inhibitors really affects at all with "real life"....


The cleaning ability is practically identical to ONR, but the finish, smell, and sheeting abilities are much better. I would also hazard that it's just a little bit slicker than ONR Wash & Shine V3, but it's difficult to say. The UV-inhibitors are the same ones that Optimum uses in their spray wax, and in the field of chemical engineering they are kind of Dr. Ghodoussi's specialty, so I would say that they work. Their lifespan will be short due to the concentration (A week, maybe two if the product is mixed as a QD.), but if the product is used as your weekly wash I do see how it could be beneficial.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## sm81

Steampunk said:


> The cleaning ability is practically identical to ONR, but the finish, smell, and sheeting abilities are much better. I would also hazard that it's just a little bit slicker than ONR Wash & Shine V3, but it's difficult to say. The UV-inhibitors are the same ones that Optimum uses in their spray wax, and in the field of chemical engineering they are kind of Dr. Ghodoussi's specialty, so I would say that they work. Their lifespan will be short due to the concentration (A week, maybe two if the product is mixed as a QD.), but if the product is used as your weekly wash I do see how it could be beneficial.
> 
> Hopefully this helps...
> 
> Steampunk


 I haven't still use it but I must try for sure. Have you try Wolf's Wash&Wipe yet?


----------



## adias

Lowiepete said:


> ...
> 
> I have enough of the wash and shine to probably last me for the next 7 or 8
> years, so I'd prefer to spend the 25quid on something that lasts a little longer.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


As a long time (original) ONR user (from the other side of the pond) I found your threads on this forum very useful. I congratulate you on your research on high quality paint/washing cleaning using smart methods which save effort and time. Your bucket-less spray and wipe technique benefits people with disabilities and many others. Thank you for that!

Have you had a chance to test your bucket-less ONR technique with this new Optimum No Rinse Wash & Wax? Will it perform just as well, from an execution perspective?

TIA

Tony


----------



## adias

Steampunk said:


> The cleaning ability is practically identical to ONR, ...


What do you mean by 'practically identical'?

Cleaning just as good?
Cleaning almost as good not quite?
Cleaning slightly better?

TIA,

Tony


----------



## Lowiepete

adias said:


> Have you had a chance to test your bucket-less ONR technique with this new Optimum No Rinse Wash & Wax? Will it perform just as well, from an execution perspective?
> Tony


No, and for one reason only. There is one key difference twixt the two types.
The wash and shine doesn't need a final buff-off, whereas that seems to be
key with the wash and wax. Personally, I find that a big draw-back, because
the _only_ time I put a dry MF cloth to my paint is when buffing-off either
polish residue or protective potions. A dry MF can be the source of mystery
marring and also create unwanted static.

The addition of wax also cuts deeply into the versatility of the wash and shine,
which I use in all sorts of situations where the wax would only get in the way.
One of the most beneficial uses of ONR W+S is in priming waxing pads. This
especially with potions like FK1000P where you must apply a very thin coat! 
The same thing for applying mayonnaise style potions like CG Blacklight.

Don't get me wrong, there is a place for the W+W product, but for me I prefer
the versatile products and the efficiency that they bring.

Regards,
Steve


----------

